# The Address Downtown Burj Dubai - Brunch



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone been there for friday brunch?

I won 2 tickets for Fazaris at The Address from Radio 2 on friday, they called me up today, apparantly they're worth AED475 each!!!! And all because I sent a text to them saying "The Great Pyramid of Giza" or something like that, so all I need now is a companion.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't believe the girls here aren't queuing up to go with you!  (He is OK ladies, honestly  )

The Address is on my list of place to go to, so I'll be interested to hear what it is like.

-


----------



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't believe it Andy that you still have that ticket available .... If Elpha thinks you are a nice guy, I'm sure you'll be inundated when everyone gets home from work


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elph lies....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't say he was 'nice'. I said he was OK, meaning he is not a creepy weirdo. 

Nice is such an insipid word....


-


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I have been, and can assure you, it is amazing. The view from the 63rd floor is awesome. You will have a fabulous time, I'm sure.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But the restaurant is only onn the fifth floor....


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I was working on the presumption that you would venture upwards for a drink and a look at the view, since you'll be in the building...


----------



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice might be insipid, but "OK" still needed an explanation ... hello Elphaba, how are you?


----------



## clandestineclown (Apr 8, 2009)

On the subject of brunch, had been lookin around 4 somewhere 2 take parents 2 when they visit. Thought this article was really interesting. Found a Top 10 brunches list on HotelierMiddleEast website. Very useful.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

how come you have 8 stars?


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

marc said:


> how come you have 8 stars?


Where do you get 8 from??? I can only count 7...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok 7, where he get those from!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

interesting so the address it is huh?


----------

